# Laptop for student. 30k-40k



## doomgiver (Jan 23, 2013)

wanted for girly student stuff, movies, coding. mostly for coding. did i mention movies?

open to all options.

budget is 30k to 40k. (looking to buy one for the best bang for the buck. also, cheaper is ALWAYS better)
just toss some models at me at the 30, 35 and 40k price points, i'll decide which one is the most cost effective.

portability is a factor here. ladies cant carry heavy weights, eh ;P

a 14 or 15 inch screen would be nice. 

oh yeah, one more thing, when i bought MY laptop, i chose it coz it had a T5550 processor. later, i found out that the T4000 something cpu laptop i'd rejected was faster than the T5550 (1.8 ghz vs 2.2 Ghz)
so, has intel implemented sane naming scheme? or its wacky as ever?

im going to purchase locally. preferrably from nehru place, if possible, or flipkart, if not.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> wanted for girly student stuff, movies, coding. mostly for coding. did i mention movies?
> 
> open to all options.
> 
> ...



your sis? 

look nothing further than this  : 

*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/4/2008/10/medium_security-laptop.JPG

on a serious note though get a acer, vfm and trendy. it wont get you laid though... if thats what you mean by girly stuff?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 24, 2013)

heh. nice one 

im thinking, gaming is not going to be a priority, so going for an intel would be better, yes? 
do companies offer ram with decent timings?

girly stuff is you know, stuff girls do, chatting, watching movies, facebook, etc. i do hope there is a girl somewhere on this forum who has read this, and understand completely, rofl!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> heh. nice one
> 
> im thinking, gaming is not going to be a priority, so going for an intel would be better, yes?
> do companies offer ram with decent timings?
> ...



Laptops - Buy Laptops Online at Best Prices in India - Computers | Flipkart.com 

 

this caught my eye :

Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com @ 1.8kg sleek and sexy  i hope your sis doesnt end up making bf's because of this... and in no way am i responsible for the laptop love child.        

take a look at this also  : HP G6 2005AX


and btw the lenovo laptop doesnt have an optical drive


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 30, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Laptops - Buy Laptops Online at Best Prices in India - Computers | Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go for lenovo laptop since the weight is less. Also optical drive won't be an issue. You can buy external one anytime.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

g6- 2313tx.. just in case someday you feel like using it then atleast it should clear a datum line, so this would be my choice..



NoasArcAngel said:


> your sis?
> 
> look nothing further than this  :
> 
> ...



WTF is this thing????


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (AMD A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)

Best laptop under 40k atm.

For pure girly stuff and no gaming: *www.flipkart.com/sony-vaio-t-serie...6PVM&ref=87a98fe5-ac4e-4958-87e1-3e4b1dd47946


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

+100 for HP PAVILLION G6 2313AX


----------



## surinarayan (Jan 31, 2013)

Asus VivoBook will come around 40k


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

surinarayan said:


> Asus VivoBook will come around 40k



and what are its config??


----------

